# Error building FreeBSD 9.0 image on internal Update Server



## awenger (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear forum,

I'm trying to build a FreeBSD 9.0 image on an internal FreeBSD Update Server (FreeBSD 10) using the latest revision (264878).
I built several other images without any problem (10.0, 9.1, 9.2).

But with the 9.0, I got the following errors after the first build:


```
# sh scripts/init.sh i386 9.0-RELEASE
Wed Apr  9 16:29:06 CEST 2014 Starting fetch for FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE
fetch: ftp://ftp4.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso: No error: 0
Wed Apr  9 16:29:10 CEST 2014 Verifying dvd1 hash for FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE
Wed Apr  9 16:29:20 CEST 2014 Extracting components for FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE
Wed Apr  9 16:32:29 CEST 2014 Extracting world+src for FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE
tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open '/data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/../world.tgz'
cd: /data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/world0/usr/src: No such file or directory
sed: /data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/world0/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh: No such file or directory
sed: /data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/world0/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh: No such file or directory
mount: /data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/world0/dev: No such file or directory
jail: exec /usr/bin/env: No such file or directory
jail: /usr/bin/env -i PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin RELP=9.0-RELEASE BRANCH_OVERRIDE= JFLAG=-j1 TARGET=i386 TARGET_ARCH=i386 /bin/sh -e: failed
Wed Apr  9 16:32:30 CEST 2014 Moving components into staging area for FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE
jail: exec /usr/bin/env: No such file or directory
jail: /usr/bin/env -i PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin WORLDPARTS=base doc games KERNELPARTS=kernel SOURCEPARTS=src /bin/sh -e: failed
umount: /data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/world0/dev: statfs: No such file or directory
umount: /data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/world0/dev: unknown file system
Wed Apr  9 16:32:30 CEST 2014 Identifying extra documentation for FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE
find: R: No such file or directory
...
```


```
# cat /data/freebsd-update-server/scripts/9.0-RELEASE/i386/build.conf
# SHA256 hash of dvd1.iso image.
export RELH=b03df5fbd345781cab7dcab1fd0ea4d84c7c48712a6035476a709e6c0d5763f0

# Components of the world, source, and kernels
export WORLDPARTS="base doc games"
export SOURCEPARTS="src"
export KERNELPARTS="kernel"

# EOL date
# Mon  1 Apr 2013 00:00:00 UTC
export EOL=1364774400
```

Thank you for shedding some light on this issue


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Error building FreeBSD 9.0 image on internal Update Serv*

It looks like `make release` failed before all this. It can't find the files that are installed with release(7):

```
tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open '/data/freebsd-update-server/work/9.0-RELEASE/i386/../world.tgz'
```

Edit: Ah. The script fetches the 9.0-RELEASE CD, which fails:

```
fetch: ftp://ftp4.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso: No error: 0
```

Keep in mind that 9.0-RELEASE is not supported any more.


----------

